# Ideas for Tastefully Adding Color to a Boring Black Bike



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently purchase a used 2020 Trek Domane SL7 and while I think the bike is loverly, it's my 3rd boring black bike from Trek.  

What I'm finding particularly challenging with this bike is that the logo on the bike is a metallic purple color which is kind of neat, but makes it really hard to tastefully add any other color to the bike that isn't also purple... I'm not a fan of the color purple.

*Do you have any thoughts on how to make a boring black bike not so boring looking?*

I realize my question is very subjective as to what a good looking bike is. Regardless, if you have a black bike that you've converted into something less boring, please post-up a picture of it so I could at least get some ideas.

One thing I've considered is trying to find custom decals to cover the painted-on TREK logo with some other color or pattern of my choice. Finding such a decal that is an exact match of the logo on the down-tube has proven difficult, especially since I'm sure Trek wouldn't be happy about someone selling TREK decals. Beyond that, I'm not sure how I could get away from the limitations of the purple color w/o spending a gazillion dollars on a repaint.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a good idea, I ordered my new bike but they only had solid black in stock, i wanted the blue one.....
You have some options, are you artistic?
I think you could actually paint it with acrylic paint (like highlights or images), you would have to clean it pretty good before starting, and you would have to know your way around a paint brush.
Options: Go to an art store and get some colored tape to add pinstriping or get some sticky back shelving or wallpaper and cut and stick. One advantage to these options is if you don't like it, get tired of it, or go to sell, you can always just peel it off. Or move on to more permentantly installing what you did.

I'm looking at this...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/d-c-fix...x-78-in-Petersen-Green-2-Pack-96003/206876236

When I upgraded my engine on my kawa, I printed out some new nameplates for the plastic panels and stuck them on the panels. They really have stayed on a lot better than I would have ever imagined, it's a dirt bike!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't think purple. Think colors that work with purple. Silver, gray, white, some blues....

Then go the route duriel suggested - play with tape, stickers, custom cut vinyl (meaning, you custom cut). As duriel said, if you don't like it - peel it. And, it will kind of act as form of frame protection... for sort of. 

Brighter - silver, blue - graphics on the inside of the fork legs and seat/chain stays would look great.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

duriel said:


> Options: Go to an art store and get some colored tape to add pinstriping or get some sticky back shelving or wallpaper and cut and stick.


Being kind of a perfectionist, I'd like the decals to be cut by a machine as an exact fit, if possible. Fortunately, the logo "TREK" on the down tube has a gloss finish instead of matte finish like the rest of the bike, so in theory, a die-cut vinyl decal should theoretically stick pretty well. I'd lean towards the decal being made from a 3M or similar film, vs. a craft store film, to be relatively tough a resistant to fading.

What I *really* like is what Trek did with the white SLR 9... they matched the blue logo with the colors on the inside of the fork. It'd be really neat to be able to get similar vinyl decals that are multi-color like the logo on the SLR 9...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> Don't think purple. Think colors that work with purple. Silver, gray, white, some blues....


I like where you're going with this. I was thinking maybe I need to examine a color wheel and figure-out what colors compliment purple rather than fight it


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Being kind of a perfectionist, I'd like the decals to be cut by a machine as an exact fit, if possible. Fortunately, the logo "TREK" on the down tube has a gloss finish instead of matte finish like the rest of the bike, so in theory, a die-cut vinyl decal should theoretically stick pretty well. I'd lean towards the decal being made from a 3M or similar film, vs. a craft store film, to be relatively tough a resistant to fading.
> 
> What I *really* like is what Trek did with the white SLR 9... they matched the blue logo with the colors on the inside of the fork. It'd be really neat to be able to get similar vinyl decals that are multi-color like the logo on the SLR 9...


Why aren't you thinking about bar tape, cable casing, saddle (more expensive), etc.? Lots of color opportunities there. Plus just "artistic" stickers for the top and seat tubes to add color. Stickers on the rims would work as well.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Why aren't you thinking about bar tape, cable casing, saddle (more expensive), etc.?


Almost all cables are internally routed on this bike, so that's not really an option. Seats don't really come in too many colors these days... black, white, and occasionally silver or red. I did the white seat thing already and that wasn't a good idea as it's too hard to keep nice looking.

That pretty much just leaves bar tape. Cinelli makes an interesting bar tape that adds a little color without being gaudy (IMHO)...









Beyond that, I'm not sure which tape would actually make the bike look nice and still function well. I'm a fan of LizardSkins DSP tape, but none of the color options really floated-my-boat.

Of course, there's always the little bits like colored headset spacers and the like, but I'd still need to pick a color for those that isn't purple


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You aren't going to find decals from a factory that will do what you want. Take your picture to Kinko's and have 5 copies made, then get some acrylic colors /paint brush and do your worst. Pick the best version, that's probably as good as it's going to get without getting a professional involved.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

duriel said:


> You aren't going to find decals from a factory that will do what you want. Take your picture to Kinko's and have 5 copies made, then get some acrylic colors /paint brush and do your worst. Pick the best version, that's probably as good as it's going to get without getting a professional involved.


I can get pretty close by looking overseas to people who are apparently willing to risk a lawsuit... but probably not exact. It's kind of a bummer as I think that custom color decals would be a neat business opportunity.

eBay: Trek Graphic Set


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, that would change the color of the 'trek' logo, and would probably work for that. I was thinking you wanted to go beyond that, I do!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never understood the all black 'stealth' look. Short of sending the frame off to get a new paint job, I think you're limited to bar tape and saddles. Home made decals are just going to look silly. The same with artsy stickers. Just live with it and don't buy such a boring looking bike the next time.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

pmf said:


> I've never understood the all black 'stealth' look. Short of sending the frame off to get a new paint job, I think you're limited to bar tape and saddles. Home made decals are just going to look silly. The same with artsy stickers. Just live with it and don't buy such a boring looking bike the next time.


IMO, we are not talking artsy stickers, and being a cromugine is not what this thread is about.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

pmf said:


> I've never understood the all black 'stealth' look.


I think all black is "safe and cheap" from the manufacturer's perspective. With the Trek line-up, it seems like the bikes that are likely going to be the hot sellers are the ones that come in the most boring colors.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

duriel said:


> IMO, we are not talking artsy stickers, and being a cromugine is not what this thread is about.


I agree. The thread is about correcting for poor choices. 

Next time, buy something pertty.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

For me I've done: skewers, headset spacers, cable housing, bottle cages/bottles, anodized bolts, tape, saddles, pedals, rims, hubs, and tires in different colors in the past to spiff up a boring frame/fork. Most of those don't sound like options for you in this case, though. 

I agree with others that stickers can look cheesy if you're not careful. I have had some luck with colors of electrical tape. A wrap or two around a few points on the frame can set it off nicely and if it gets dirty or scuffed, just peel it off an reapply a new piece. You can trim it to different widths to create more of a pinstripe feel also.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Tires with tan sidewalls?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I might get fired from the RoadBikeReview forums for even proposing this (and I'm sure I'll get flamed), but I'm considering the following water bottle cages to add some color to my bike. I figure they'll compliment the TREK logo on my bike's down tube which, while looking purple in the picture I posted, is actually one of those 3-stage colors that looks different in different light. The other bonus is that these cages are crazy-light... 18g and a lot less many than other light weight cages.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I might get fired from the RoadBikeReview forums for even proposing this (and I'm sure I'll get flamed), but I'm considering the following water bottle cages to add some color to my bike. I figure they'll compliment the TREK logo on my bike's down tube which, while looking purple in the picture I posted, is actually one of those 3-stage colors that looks different in different light. The other bonus is that these cages are crazy-light... 18g and a lot less many than other light weight cages.


Picture isn't showing up for me, but use whatever colors float your boat and don't listen to any naysayers around here. It's your bike. Make it look the way you want it to.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I think all black is "*safe and cheap" from the manufacturer's perspective. * With the Trek line-up, it seems like the bikes that are likely going to be the hot sellers are the ones that come in the most boring colors.


__________________________________

It's not super safe from the "actually being on the road" perspective. 

People in dark kits on black bikes...It's like they're trying to camaflouge themselves as pavement and shadows. I never understand it.

Might as pin a "Hit me" sign on yer back.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

color decals on wheels would help - some manufactures of carbon wheels over something for color options.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

BrandNew 2020 Trek Domane SL7 .
Just ride it . 
Focus on the performance of the bike and your body.

I think your bike looks fine please don’t mess with it.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Add some silver bar tape. Bar tape doesn’t have to match saddle. Add two strips of silver tape close to each other that are each about 1cm wide on the top tube or seat tube near the TT/ST. Sounds like you’re confident in your abilities with that kind of tape.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Add the same silver tape to the inside of a fork blade or inside the NDS chain stay.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

duriel said:


> being a cromugine is not what this thread is about.


A what? Google is no help. It doesn't even suggest an alternate spelling. What am I missing?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

curmudgeon


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

rudge66 said:


> BrandNew 2020 Trek Domane SL7 .
> Just ride it .
> Focus on the performance of the bike and your body.
> 
> I think your bike looks fine please don’t mess with it.


I hear yah... It is a sweet bike and I am _very_ thankful I could afford it. This bike is pretty much my dream bike and has everything on it that I want... except for a unique paint job. For the price I paid, I was willing to go with yet _another_ black bike in my stable of black bikes.

I like customizing things I own to look unique. I haven't owned a single car that I haven't modified so that the average person notices there is something different and better looking about my car, but it doesn't look like a hideous mess. To me, aesthetics are also important, even if I'm the only one who appreciates it.

One reason I like to customize my stuff is that it makes it much easier to find my stuff! For example, imagine going on a sponsored bike ride with thousands of riders, and seeing a handful of other bikes that look _exactly_ like yours. Since I live about 1 hour from Trek headquarters, the chances of that happening are _very_ good. With a small bit of customization, it's easier for me to identify my own bike easily. This is probably not the best example, but I have met people that have tried to get into someone else's car because they didn't realize it _wasn't_ their car!


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Black is the most versatile color out there; any color goes with it. Just choose something you like and go with it. But, I suggest you leave it as is. It's much better looking than those bikes with a bunch of ugly rainbow colors mixed with all kinds of stripes and bunch of ugly badging (i.e. way too busy looking) that some old angry color blind dude came up with. Keep it simple; it looks better that way and it won't be too busy looking.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Personally, I think that bike would look awesome if the Trek logo were bright red. Other than that, I kind of like stealth black which certainly beats the previous trend of boring white bikes.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Methodical said:


> Keep it simple; it looks better that way and it won't be too busy looking.


I suppose you're right that I should appreciate the minimalist paint job. In 10+ years, it'll still be boring black but still not offensive or out-dated  Heck, Model T Fords still look good in black


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I suppose you're right that I should appreciate the minimalist paint job. In 10+ years, it'll still be boring black but still not offensive or out-dated  Heck, Model T Fords still look good in black


Not to hijack the thread, but does anybody here know the real reason why most cars of the time were black?

https://www.autonews.com/article/20030616/SUB/306160713/model-t-had-many-shades-black-dried-fastest


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Just posting this as a little inspiration for myself...

















The following isn't really my cup of tea (colors are too pastel for my tastes), but could easily be accomplished via vinyl that could be removed once I got sick of the look...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That second pic looks good and it would be really easy to do.... keep the ideas coming.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

A simple stripe looks way better than I thought it would and could pretty easily be done with vinyl. Granted the following bike has a little more color than just the stripe, but...


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Subtle with a pop of color*

Supacaz? Phil Wood? Chris King? 
Supacaz makes top caps, bar end plugs, tapes, bottle cages, etc, in colors that would match or complement your downtube decal and really pop against a matte black frame in a tasteful way. Also, Phil Wood and Chris King make some really nice anodized parts like stem spacers and skewers that look amazing in deep colors. 

This would make it look like a nice custom build without getting gaudy. I would recommend staying away from trying to do intricate design work yourself unless you're a graphic designer or artist.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

jta said:


> I would recommend staying away from trying to do intricate design work yourself unless you're a graphic designer or artist.


Ever get out of your box?

Just found there is a HobbyLobby in the next town over the mtn. They have colored vinyl sticky sheets,solid & with design, I'll be visiting them soon. If you can't find something there, be square!

I found another source... VViVid, they have all colors, chrome, transparent, designs, ... now for decisions/design. 

I'll post a picture so you all can ridicule me for my bliss!


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

duriel said:


> Just found there is a HobbyLobby in the next town over the mtn. They have colored vinyl sticky sheets,solid & with design, I'll be visiting them soon.


Make sure any vinyl you purchase is going to be tough enough for outdoor use. I typically look for 3M vinyl used for automotive wraps as it's tough and less likely to fade in the sun.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Instead of changing your Trek, buy a couple of colorful vintage bikes with those wild 80s&90s paintjobs.

Train heavy, race light, look bright when needed, go stealth and under the radar, a rain bike seals the deal.


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes. I was thinking this too. We called them gum walls when I was a young BMX'r 40 years ago...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

SantaCruz said:


> Instead of changing your Trek, buy a couple of colorful vintage bikes with those wild 80s&90s paintjobs.


Been there, done that... below is a bike I built to relive my 80's childhood...  Barely a black part on it!


----------



## Patb095 (Nov 5, 2016)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Almost all cables are internally routed on this bike, so that's not really an option. Seats don't really come in too many colors these days... black, white, and occasionally silver or red. I did the white seat thing already and that wasn't a good idea as it's too hard to keep nice looking.
> 
> That pretty much just leaves bar tape. Cinelli makes an interesting bar tape that adds a little color without being gaudy (IMHO)...
> 
> ...



Just little there and there will make a big difference.

Blue chain, blue bolts, blue hanger, blue crankarm bolts. 

https://www.amazon.com/State-Bicycle-Chain-Light-Blue/dp/B00CJW4U2G


https://www.amazon.com/Konenle-Derailleur-Hanger-Bicycle-Dropout/dp/B07K7KZ99G


https://www.ebay.com/itm/M6x16mm-Ti...f0:m:mI-x-TUPs65US6Z7rCsOvAQ&var=452314294648

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crankset-C...007011&hash=item4685b64b90:g:w9UAAOSwZf5d30lV




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Patb095 (Nov 5, 2016)

I forgot... blue jockey pulley . 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, if we’re offering up options for public ridicule...










Orange bar tape, cable housing, skewers, headset spacers, pedals, seat post clamp, stem cap, bottle cage bolts, chainring bolts and seat bag...

Flame away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> Well, if we’re offering up options for public ridicule...


Nothing wrong with your color choice. In terms of adding color, you have a huge advantage over me in that you have what looks like a titanium frame on a bike that has parts that can be replaced in various colors. I learned that if you heat titanium, you can make it turn all sorts of pretty colors... something you could try if you get really bored of the natural titanium color and are feeling adventurous 






My Domane doesn't have skewers, exposed chain ring bolts, exposed cables, a seat clamp, or a choice of pedal colors (Shimano SPD-SL pedals only come in one flavor  ), which radically limits what I can do to it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Opus51569 said:


> Well, if we’re offering up options for public ridicule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like the orange-silver combo here. Though I think the orange cables are a bit of overkill.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lombard said:


> I kinda like the orange-silver combo here. Though I think the orange cables are a bit of overkill.


Nah, the overkill was when I colored over the yellow Gatorskin logo on the tires with an orange sharpie...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree, colored cables are ... cheesie! 
They are too thin to amount to anything, kinda just distracting.

You ever thought of orange tires?
I would not recommend putting a torch to your ti bike, I know I'm not!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Most professional vinyl cutters (and many amatuers) can scan the logos on your bike and cut graphics that match it exactly (within 1 mm or so).

A friend who used to work at a BMC shop in my town used to scan all of the logo designs as new bikes came in, and then pre-print colored replacement sets for people who wanted a different color. He sold quite a few bikes to people who were going to walk away because they didn't like the color scheme (BMC has made some questionable choices in this regard).

Someone would complain about the ugly color on the logs. He'd pull open a drawer and grab a handful of color options, and offer to print anything they wanted (within reason).


It also gave them the option to come back for something 'fresh' when they got tired of the existing choice.

Edit: you can often find the logos in graphics files on the internet that can be imported into software like adobe illustrator.

here is a video showing how the process works.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> Well, if we’re offering up options for public ridicule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, you asked for it...

the giant stack of colored spacers only brings attention to one seriously unattractive stem.

the pedal color doesn't match anything.

change both of those items to black and the other matchy-match stuff is sorta passable.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Opus51569 said:


> Nah, the overkill was when I colored over the yellow Gatorskin logo on the tires with an orange sharpie...


I didn't even notice.



duriel said:


> You ever thought of orange tires?


That would be definite OVERKILL!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PoorinR , your bike looks GREAT! Stick with posts that encourage gentle additions... It’s good as is. My perfect bike?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lombard said:


> That would be definite OVERKILL!


Agreed. Orange tires are a bridge too far... Even _I_ have some standards...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> ok, you asked for it...
> 
> the giant stack of colored spacers only brings attention to one seriously unattractive stem.
> 
> ...


HA! You think_ that_ stem is unattractive. You should see the Velo Orange Cigne stem on my other bike. That thing is friggin' _hideous_! 










But, hey, at least there are no spacers, right??? Slammed stem ftw!


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Finx said:


> A friend who used to work at a BMC shop in my town used to scan all of the logo designs as new bikes came in, and then pre-print colored replacement sets for people who wanted a different color. He sold quite a few bikes to people who were going to walk away because they didn't like the color scheme (BMC has made some questionable choices in this regard).
> 
> Someone would complain about the ugly color on the logs. He'd pull open a drawer and grab a handful of color options, and offer to print anything they wanted (within reason).


That guy was a freakin' genius! I wonder if he ever got in trouble from BMC... "What are you doing to our masterpieces!!!?!!?"  I can pretty much bet Trek wouldn't allow a bike shop to do that as it would take-away sales from their super expensive Project 1 program. 

I used to design vinyl decals for myself years ago but have lost my Adobe Illustrator skills as of late. The following site has various corporate logos, including Trek, in vector format. I suppose I could print the logo below on paper first to see if it's a match for my Domane's downtube logo...
https://www.brandsoftheworld.com/logo/trek-bicycle-corporation?original=1


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> ... I can pretty much bet Trek wouldn't allow a bike shop to do that as it would take-away sales from their super expensive Project 1 program...


Trek would have every legal right to be upset if anyone is illegally doing this to their bikes. It's one thing to use your logo, but a different ball game when you are using a company's logo. I think any legitimate business owner who found someone doing this would not be too happy.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Methodical said:


> Trek would have every legal right to be upset if anyone is illegally doing this to their bikes. It's one thing to use your logo, but a different ball game when you are using a company's logo. I think any legitimate business owner who found someone doing this would not be too happy.


I agree that Trek has every right to make money on their own product... I'm a fan of capitalism  I'm merely stating what is likely to happen if a shop owner tried to create vinyl decals to change the color of a bike. I, however, as the owner of the bike have no issue with recoloring my bike's logos. 

In my puny brain, I would think it would be a decent source of income to offer low cost color customization on a bike. For the majority of cyclists, programs like Trek's Project One isn't even an option due to cost. As stated in Finx's post, not being able to provide a bike in a color that the customer likes can easily cost the bike shop a sale... something that could be cheaply remedied. If I'm looking for a sub $1k bike and the Specialized dealer has one in a color I like and the Trek dealer doesn't, I'd buy the Specialized because there just aren't that many other reasons to buy one bike over the other short of brand loyalty.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

My current leaning is still towards an "oil slick" / "jet fuel" theme... i.e., leave the TREK logo the color it is and accent my bike with "oil slick" colored components that somewhat match the purple-ish, color-changing TREK logo. While oil-slick colored bikes are a dime-a-dozen in the BMX world, I don't ever see road bikes decorated with such color. (Yeah, I know it's a bit too "blingy" for some, but I like it!)

I just found the following chain which I think I'm in-love with. It's basically a KMC super-light knock-off in a pretty color. The only thing I'm not fond of is that the quick-link isn't the same color as the chain!?!

Amazon: SUMC 11-Speed Hollow Diamond Coating Road/MTB Bicycle Chain -116 Links


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Methodical said:


> Trek would have every legal right to be upset if anyone is illegally doing this to their bikes. It's one thing to use your logo, but a different ball game when you are using a company's logo. I think any legitimate business owner who found someone doing this would not be too happy.


Once you own the bike you can change anything you want. The creation and use of a legally protected corporate logo however... that’s where I’d think you have a problem. I’m no attorney though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If you want to change the color of your logo, do you really think that Trek is going to come after U?
Crazy.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> If you want to change the color of your logo, do you really think that Trek is going to come after U?
> Crazy.


No, I don’t think they would care, they are not Specialized after all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> No, I don’t think they would care,* they are not Specialized after all*.


You beat me to the punch!

In reality, as long as you do the work yourself or have someone do it privately, it's a non-issue. Neither Trek, Specialized nor any other bike maker is sending reps out on the roads spying on riders to see what they have done with their bikes.

That being said, I doubt a bike shop would take the chance on losing their shirt. Both Trek and Specialized are known bullies to bike shops that sell their brands.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was a kid, I longed for a pair of LOOK shoes, mostly because I've always liked the red, white, blue and yellow colors of the LOOK logo. I guess I haven't changed much because those colors on this very black LOOK track bike look great to me and could easily be done with some small bits of vinyl...



















Not that anyone cares, but as a trip down memory lane, these are the shoes I lusted after as a kid until I finally saved-up enough to buy them. I should've kept them as they're now "vintage cycling shoes"...


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I was overhauling/rebuilding/upgrading a friends Diverge. He asked about adding some color to his drab carbon gray bike.

I had a few pieces of colored vinyl from Amazon, and applied a few high viz orange strips to his fork and chain stays. I heated a bit with a heat gun to set the adhesive, but I don't expect it to last more than a season (Depending on how much he rides). I cut a few extra strips of some extra red, orange, green and yellow, so he can replace them on a whim. 

It's nothing fancy, but for a few $$ and a few minutes time invested, it added some splash to the bike. I also replaced his seatpost collar with one from Wolftooth (I think) and added some orange bar tape to the lower half of the bars. 

The colors match better than the picture implies. The vinyl is reflective and shows much brighter on camera than it does in person.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks nice, Finx... not too much color, not too little. :thumbsup: I normally don't care for two-tone handlebar tape, but I do on that bike. I always liked how Mavic put one colored spoke on some of their wheels.

I suspect how long the vinyl will last will largely depend on the grade of vinyl used and the color. Automotive grade vinyls should last longer and brighter colors have a tendency to fade quicker.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Looks nice, Finx... not too much color, not too little. :thumbsup: I normally don't care for two-tone handlebar tape, but I do on that bike.


Agreed. This is a nice splash of color, but does't scream "Look at me!".


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

not sure if its been mentioned but have you looked into shrink wrap? It opens up a whole new dimension, cheaper than a paint job and no warranty issues.If you tired of it, peel it off. No idea of the cost to see if it is economical or not. Finding places should not be too difficult, I would think.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

DinoMoss said:


> not sure if its been mentioned but have you looked into shrink wrap?


I'm assuming you mean "vinyl wrap" like they do with cars. I did look into that and there are shops that specialize in bicycles, but I found a quality wrap costs as much as repainting a bike! 

It's actually not as easy to apply as you'd think... at least not if you want it to look nice. The problem with wrapping a bike is that a frame has a ton of compound curves which are difficult to work with and no seams to hide the edges of the vinyl.

Here's one place that does bike wraps along with the pricing:
https://www.bicyclemakeover.com/bicycle-makeover-packages


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Another simple, black bike with a bit 'o color...


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

yes vinyl wrap, and I wasn't counting on those prices. Instead of the whole bike what about just the top tube (for example) for instance? I know that you really looking to add a color splash but aside from tape I think you may be highly limited. Although not splashy, but swapping out plain bolts for some color anodized bolts and then maybe a custom headset cap, all being the the same color? not the splash but its one of those the more you look the more it stands out? I've thought about doing that with mine.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

MY vinyl should be here this week, stay tuned!


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

DinoMoss said:


> yes vinyl wrap, and I wasn't counting on those prices. Instead of the whole bike what about just the top tube (for example) for instance? I know that you really looking to add a color splash but aside from tape I think you may be highly limited. Although not splashy, but swapping out plain bolts for some color anodized bolts and then maybe a custom headset cap, all being the the same color? not the splash but its one of those the more you look the more it stands out? I've thought about doing that with mine.


My current thoughts are adding blue, purple, or "oil slick" bottle cages, headset spacers, and chain as there aren't many other components I can get to add color. I'd like a dark purple to match the down-tube logo, but purple anodized parts are often light purple so I'm hesitant to go that direction.

The frame has some glossy areas, like the inside of the fork and the top of the top-tube which I'd like to cover in vinyl (and vinyl will stick better on glossy vs matte). My issue is that I don't want it to look like a hack-job. Unless I can get vinyl that is pre-cut to fit, I'd have to run this risk of trimming it on the bike which I'd rather not do. 


duriel said:


> MY vinyl should be here this week, stay tuned!


woohoo! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> My current thoughts are adding blue, purple, or "oil slick" bottle cages, headset spacers, and chain as there aren't many other components I can get to add color. I'd like a dark purple to match the down-tube logo, but purple anodized parts are often light purple so I'm hesitant to go that direction.
> 
> The frame has some glossy areas, like the inside of the fork and the top of the top-tube which I'd like to cover in vinyl (and vinyl will stick better on glossy vs matte). My issue is that I don't want it to look like a hack-job. Unless I can get vinyl that is pre-cut to fit, I'd have to run this risk of trimming it on the bike which I'd rather not do.


Water bottles are obviously the easiest place to throw in some color. Then handlebar tape and possibly a seatpost clamp? The headset spacers are a neat idea to add color in bits and pieces, but be careful that you know what you're doing putting it back together as a headset mistake you only make once.

If you're interested in a bigger project, wheel nipples come in all different colors.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Then handlebar tape and possibly a seatpost clamp? The headset spacers are a neat idea to add color in bits and pieces, but be careful that you know what you're doing putting it back together as a headset mistake you only make once.


My bike has no seat post clamp, so that's out. I have a real struggle with colored handlebar tape since the only color currently on my bike is a semi iridescent blue/purple metallic color on the Trek logo. I'm just going to resort to black since any tape I've found that is remotely close to that color looks kind of cheesy to me.... unless I decide to go all-crazy and cover the Trek logo with a completely different color that I could then match the tape to, kind of like the black and orange 3T bike I posted earlier.

As for headset spacers, since my bike is brand new, the fork hasn't been cut (yet) and I haven't figured-out where my stem height will be. I've typically been putting one 5 mm spacer below the stem which I don't even think I need on my new Domane. As such, I'll likely only put one 5 mm spacer above the stem and/or get a fancy colored stem cap. I really like the Supakaz "oil slick" headset spacers, but I only need 1 and they only sell them in packs of 4 for $40 



Lombard said:


> If you're interested in a bigger project, wheel nipples come in all different colors.


Darn you, Lombard!!!! I freekin' love that idea! Why I don't like it that I love that idea is that I did this on one of my BMX bike builds... blue spokes on a chrome wheel. After building those wheels, I told myself I'd never do it again. However, I think it'd look super bad-ass to convert my black rim, black spoke wheels to have colored nipples. You are now my most and least favorite RoadBikeReview member 

Is there any spoke nipple manufacturer you prefer that makes nipples in colors? Are aluminum nipples all there are? Some titanium "oil slick" nipples would be 'da bomb! I think I'll ask my LBS how much it would cost for them to rebuild my wheels. I don't have a truing stand and for as little as I do this kind of work, I just can't justify buying one.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Some titanium "oil slick" nipples would be 'da bomb! I think I'll ask my LBS how much it would cost for them to rebuild my wheels. I don't have a truing stand and for as little as I do this kind of work, I just can't justify buying one.


I'm going to save you a weeks worth of spare time work... .... just put vinyl tape around the nipple heads. You can't have exposed nipples in most states anyway, it's a LAW! ... well I guess you can if your a guy, isn't that sexist?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Darn you, Lombard!!!! I freekin' love that idea! ..........
> 
> ........You are now my most and least favorite RoadBikeReview member


:lol:



PoorInRichfield said:


> Is there any spoke nipple manufacturer you prefer that makes nipples in colors? Are aluminum nipples all there are?


Personally, I like DT Swiss spokes and nipples. Unfortunately, I have never seen brass nipples in any colors besides silver and black. If you wanted to go blue, you would need to go alloy. When I build my wheels, I err on the side of robust vs. light weight, so I prefer brass. However, if you're not heavy, don't ride in foul weather and most importantly the quality of your wheel build is top notch, you would be fine with alloy.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

duriel said:


> You can't have exposed nipples in most states anyway, it's a LAW!


In Madison, our wacked-out state capitol city, there's this thing called "the naked bike ride" where apparently they get around putting tape on their nipples... or anything else for that matter. I've never seen it and I can't imagine I'd want to either. We're not exactly a rich, young, pretty and tan group of folks here in the MidWest


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> However, if you're not heavy, don't ride in foul weather and most importantly the quality of your wheel build is top notch, you would be fine with alloy.


Yeah, I'm only ~165 lbs and only ride in bad weather when sneaks-up on my when I'm riding.

According to the specs of the Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V TLR wheels, the spoke nipples are already "alloy locking" (Not sure what the "locking" part means.)

As long as I'm considering this insane color change, why not do colored spokes as well!??! My mountain bike has Industry Nine wheels with red spokes, hubs, and nipples. A black road bike with colored spokes isn't something you see every day fo' sure...










Color!  Except I'd have to look for color *bladed* spokes or I'd be taking a step backwards.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Yeah, I'm only ~165 lbs and only ride in bad weather when sneaks-up on my when I'm riding.
> 
> According to the specs of the Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V TLR wheels, the spoke nipples are already "alloy locking" (Not sure what the "locking" part means.)
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I kinda like it.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, finding _any_ spokes that match the specs of my existing spokes is nearly impossible. Finding them also in a color is like looking for a unicorn. I also find out that Bontrager does use what looks like a proprietary locking spoke nipple, which also is impossible to find. I managed to find this picture of them in red, but I can't actually buy them (even if I wanted red):


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Unfortunately, finding _any_ spokes that match the specs of my existing spokes is nearly impossible. Finding them also in a color is like looking for a unicorn. I also find out that Bontrager does use what looks like a proprietary locking spoke nipple, which also is impossible to find. I managed to find this picture of them in red, but I can't actually buy them (even if I wanted red):


That is what I don't like about factory wheels. Much of the time, parts are proprietary and not replaceable. This is why I like to either build my own wheels, have them built by a local builder or find hand spun wheels.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> That is what I don't like about factory wheels. Much of the time, parts are proprietary and not replaceable. This is why I like to either build my own wheels, have them built by a local builder or find hand spun wheels.


I'm feeling like a repressed artist... I have a grand vision that I cannot make a reality  In the mountain bike world, you can buy gazillions of components in gazillions of colors, but not-so-much in the road bike world. We're all being repressed!!!

Color choices aside and a little off-topic, I've started to warm-up to proprietary components... at least when they work. Being a Trek-nerd, I've been running various Bontrager wheels for quite a few years and have been very pleased with them. They stay true, seem very durable, and are competitive as far as weight is concerned. Other than my wild idea to customize the colors of my wheels, I have never had a need to replace a spoke so I guess it doesn't matter (at the moment) if Bontrager uses their own custom stuff.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I'm feeling like a repressed artist... I have a grand vision that I cannot make a reality  In the mountain bike world, you can buy gazillions of components in gazillions of colors, but not-so-much in the road bike world. We're all being repressed!!!


Not true. Look at all the hub colors White Inudstry hubs come in - road and mountain. Now you're really going to hate me. 

HUBS — White Industries

Check out their other components. Look, colors! 

ALL PRODUCTS — White Industries

HEADSETS — White Industries

BSA — White Industries


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Self: "Hmm... What if I buy a bag of Bontrager spoke nipples and spokes and have them refinished in a color I want (if that's even a thing)?"

Self: "Time to move-on. You don't have an unlimited budget to add a little color to your bike. Your dreams are crushed. Deal with it." :cryin:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Self: "Hmm... What if I buy a bag of Bontrager spoke nipples and spokes and have them refinished in a color I want (if that's even a thing)?"
> 
> Self: "Time to move-on. You don't have an unlimited budget to add a little color to your bike. Your dreams are crushed. Deal with it." :cryin:


If you went with just the nipples, I doubt that would cost much and it would still add a bit-o-color. Same with headset spacers.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Cannondale sure does a classy black frame...










I'm thinking about ordering some of this matte auto-vinyl and playing around. Hopefully this matches the "TREK" logo on my bike. Figure that for only $12, I won't care if it doesn't look good.

VINYL FROG Chameleon Vinyl Wrap Matte Metallic Vehicle Film Purple to Blue Stretchable Air Release DIY Decals 11.8"x60"


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Cannondale sure does a classy black frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful that you can peel it off if you decide you don't like it.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Be careful that you can peel it off if you decide you don't like it.


That's the beauty of vinyl and why people wrap their cars with it.... you no-likey, you peal off. Worse case scenario, might have to add a little heat with a heat gun, but I've worked with some pretty sticky vinyl in the past and never had an issue.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Kind of excited about this product I just found:

https://www.langeman.com/edge-cutting-tapes/wrapcut/about-wrapcut

This tape allows for cleanly cutting vinyl wraps w/o using a razor blade. Why this is huge, at least for me, is that I'd ideally like to wrap the inside of my fork blade with vinyl. On my bike, the inside of the fork is gloss black and the outside is matte black. Covering the gloss area with vinyl would normally be hard as I'd want a cut/trim the vinyl exactly where the two paint surfaces meet... but without using a knife on my bike! This "WrapCut" tape makes that possible. 

For example...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Trying go decide if I like my new bottle cages or not. They definitely add some color, but they're not as blue/purple as I had hoped. The weight-weenie in me is happy with them, however, as they weigh next to nothing.










* I don't understand why my uploaded pictures keep disappearing from my posts


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

In the Trek Domane line I think the SL-7 is easily the best bang for the buck made by Trek. Great wheels, and electronic drive train. It's a mystery why they offer it in only one color. 

About a year ago there was Trek Rep that was a member here and he answered member questions. I pointed out the one color only issue with the SL 7 and he said that was marketing that made those decisions but he would pass along my remark. Guess they didn't listen. 

It is literally a "It doesn't make any sense" why they would only offer one color even when the next year's model comes out.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

GlobalGuy said:


> In the Trek Domane line I think the SL-7 is easily the best bang for the buck made by Trek.


I think this is why the SL-7 is black, unfortunately. Trek probably knows which bike in their line-up is going to be the most popular so they paint it in the safest / least offensive color known to man... black. My 2014 Domane w/ Ultrega is also black and the only other color option available at the time was... wait for it... white.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Doesn't Trek have in their business model, they'll paint any bike any color for $$$?


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

duriel said:


> Doesn't Trek have in their business model, they'll paint any bike any color for $$$?


Shhh ...don’t tell em that, you’ll spoil this thread 
and create a whole new dilemma for the OP.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> Doesn't Trek have in their business model, they'll paint any bike any color for $$$?


Riiiiight:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Auvf7DDw5z0


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

rudge66 said:


> Shhh ...don’t tell em that, you’ll spoil this thread
> and create a whole new dilemma for the OP.


 I live an hour from Trek HQ in Waterloo, WI and am aware of their Project 1 program. While I think it's nice that they offer custom paint, that program makes their already expensive bikes even more crazy expensive. Not only that, the P1 program isn't available for any bike they sell. For example, the Domane SL-7 isn't part of the P1 program, only the SLR-7 is and prices _start_ at $8,300 which really isn't for custom paint, it's the starting point for you to choose one of the color choices they offer. Yikes. $8,300?!?!?!?!

I bought my bike used for $2k less than retail... so I'm more than willing to put-up with boring black  

I did find a place in CA that custom paints carbon bikes with prices starting at $600. While even that is a bit rich for my blood, that's less than premium Trek's P1 program is charging.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> Doesn't Trek have in their business model, they'll paint any bike any color for $$$?


In my opinion, Project 1 is a grossly overpriced joke.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

So now I have a headache. I thought I wasn't a purple fan until I saw the bike in this video. I think carbon + dark purple = hawtness :blush2:


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> In my opinion, Project 1 is a grossly overpriced joke.


Why you think this?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Methodical said:


> Why you think this?


Domane is 12K. Madone is 8.5K.


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

PBL450 said:


> Domane is 12K. Madone is 8.5K.


Granted that is your opinion...

true but to be fair, a pair of cycling shoes can be had for $50 or $500. A set of wheels can be had for $500 or $3,500
Just because something is pricey, should not make it a joke.


and PoorInRichField... You wanted a purple pop. Not purple color. The more time you spend debating it, the more doubt you will have. Start small and then go from there. There is always that one brush stroke that makes it perfect and then there is that one brushstroke that takes it too far.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Did I just hear me _...less is more?_


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

DinoMoss said:


> There is always that one brush stroke that makes it perfect and then there is that one brushstroke that takes it too far.


I think I did!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, I finally got a morning available to mess with this, and this is what happened. 
Pretty pleased with the outcome, I decided to go with 'my' color and avoid the chromium look.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

duriel said:


> Pretty pleased with the outcome, I decided to go with 'my' color and avoid the chromium look.


:thumbsup: I'm thinkin' some matching green bottle cages would look slick.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Lace your wheels with these. Ain't cheap though. . .
https://fairwheelbikes.com/pillar-1422-bladed-ss-rainbow-j-bend-spokes/


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I like it. Nice touch.



duriel said:


> OK, I finally got a morning available to mess with this, and this is what happened.
> Pretty pleased with the outcome, I decided to go with 'my' color and avoid the chromium look.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Notvintage said:


> Lace your wheels with these. Ain't cheap though. . .
> https://fairwheelbikes.com/pillar-1422-bladed-ss-rainbow-j-bend-spokes/


Nah... looks tacky to me . Juvenile, tasteless overkill.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> Lace your wheels with these. Ain't cheap though. . .
> https://fairwheelbikes.com/pillar-1422-bladed-ss-rainbow-j-bend-spokes/


Believe-you-me, I've been looking for something similar but my bike has bladed straight-pull spokes that aren't available in cool colors


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> In my opinion, Project 1 is a grossly overpriced joke.


I think all Treks are jokes. LOL. I thought the "Lance effect" had long since died.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rudge66 said:


> I like it. Nice touch.


I do too. You barely notice the black. That bag on the handlebars is killing the aero bars though.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

pmf said:


> I do too. You barely notice the black. That bag on the handlebars is killing the aero bars though.


There is no bag on the aero bars, those are flip up elbow rests so I can ride on the tops.
You ain't been around.

I been looking at MBikes on craigslist, there is a woman's road bike on there that is all turquiose, honestly. Everything including the tires... it doesn't look rattle can painted, it actually looks factory color... but everything is turq...se.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

duriel said:


> There is no bag on the aero bars, those are flip up elbow rests so I can ride on the tops.
> You ain't been around.


I think you probably had it right initially with "cromugine". I'm almost 57 years old. I was riding/racing a Dura Ace equipped carbon fiber bike in the early 1990's -- probably when you were still in grade school -- and I was a bit over the hump back then. 

Yeah, I think all black bikes are ugly and putting tape on them looks silly, but what do you care? It's your bike, and if you like it and it makes you happy, then that's all that matters. The old fossil I rode into work on today makes me happy. It doesn't have disc brakes, electronic shifting, or a carbon fiber frame -- But I don't care. It makes me happy. So go ride your new bike a lot. Sorry if I've been rude, which I'm afraid I have been.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

rudge66 said:


> Nah... looks tacky to me . Juvenile, tasteless overkill.


Overkill? Hardly, as they're kind of understated . . .
Easton R90 SL Wheelset - Fairwheel Bikes Blog


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Believe-you-me, I've been looking for something similar but my bike has bladed straight-pull spokes that aren't available in cool colors


https://fairwheelbikes.com/pillar-1422-bladed-ss-rainbow-straight-pull-spokes/


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> Overkill? Hardly, as they're kind of understated . . .
> Easton R90 SL Wheelset - Fairwheel Bikes Blog


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Update on my "color quest"...

I decided to go with some rather subtle color hints. I really like the colored spoke idea but finding colored spokes is a lot like looking for a unicorn. As such, I did add a little color with my new wheelset as the photos show. (I hope to have better, less distracting photos in the future, but for now...)


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Update on my "color quest"...
> 
> I decided to go with some rather subtle color hints. I really like the colored spoke idea but finding colored spokes is a lot like looking for a unicorn. As such, I did add a little color with my new wheelset as the photos show. (I hope to have better, less distracting photos in the future, but for now...)


Interesting oposite color nipple design. Come to think of it, that lessens the chance of tensioning errors while building. :thumbsup:


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks Fine. Nice use of _Less Is More_.


----------



## ptidwell (Dec 23, 2013)

I became board with my black Felt F1 with white logos and stripes. So a friend of mine referred me to a guy that paints motorcycles and planes.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

@ptidwell: Loverly.
Not particularly in the _less is more _catagory. 
But I do believe I recognize your fit set up as it pertains to: saddle/bar height, hood, and stem flippery. The Modified PrairieDog ... with one spacer above the stem.:thumbsup:


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Getting that seat off there helped a lot, but not much of a setup change. I would have went "all in" on the teardrop/stripes, and out with the logo's.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

rudge66 said:


> @ptidwell: Loverly.
> Not particularly in the _less is more _catagory.
> But I do believe I recognize your fit set up as it pertains to: saddle/bar height, hood, and stem flippery. The Modified PrairieDog ... with one spacer above the stem.:thumbsup:


Why don't you shut your f'ing piehole??!!??

JHFC, this thread is about tastefully adding aesthetics to a bike frame. And here you go judging this poster's fit. I'm 57 years old, I remember the sad day about twelve years ago or so where I had to flip the stems on three of bikes. So what, life goes on, we get older - you should never judge a person by their appearance or their bike, among other things. Chances are that twelve years ago I could probably drop you like a bad habit, and then smoke a cigarette when I was done. And chances are that most of the people you criticize on here put in more miles than you do.

And then you evidently feel the need to transfer your Prairie Dog anger from one poster to another. STFU, go back to your hole.

Mods, if I called rudge66 a twatwaffle too explicitly, feel free to give me a vacation. Generally I like to see the full flow of a thread and I've never put someone on ignore. But I stand by what I said.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ogre said:


> Why don't you shut your f'ing piehole??!!??
> 
> JHFC, this thread is about tastefully adding aesthetics to a bike frame. And here you go judging this poster's fit. I'm 57 years old, I remember the sad day about twelve years ago or so where I had to flip the stems on three of bikes. So what, life goes on, we get older - you should never judge a person by their appearance or their bike, among other things. Chances are that twelve years ago I could probably drop you like a bad habit, and then smoke a cigarette when I was done. And chances are that most of the people you criticize on here put in more miles than you do.
> 
> ...


Very well put, Ogre.

Rudge does seem obscessed with haveing his bars as low as possible and thinking everyone should follow his flawed fit advice. He has no clue. He's also very insulting. I'm in my late 50's myself and I'm almost sure I could toast him up a 10% grade in my upright position vs. his "aero" position.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ogre again.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> Very well put, Ogre.
> 
> Rudge does seem obscessed with haveing his bars as low as possible and thinking everyone should follow his flawed fit advice. He has no clue. He's also very insulting. I'm in my late 50's myself and I'm almost sure I could toast him up a 10% grade in my upright position vs. his "aero" position.
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ogre again.





ogre said:


> Why don't you shut your f'ing piehole??!!??
> 
> JHFC, this thread is about tastefully adding aesthetics to a bike frame. And here you go judging this poster's fit. I'm 57 years old, I remember the sad day about twelve years ago or so where I had to flip the stems on three of bikes. So what, life goes on, we get older - you should never judge a person by their appearance or their bike, among other things. Chances are that twelve years ago I could probably drop you like a bad habit, and then smoke a cigarette when I was done. And chances are that most of the people you criticize on here put in more miles than you do.
> 
> ...



Wow... Is this an example of an adult meltdown tantrum. 
Followed up with the Get Out Of Our Sand Box support...

I simply used the photos to illustrate a particular fit 
Prairie Dog:Seat Level With Bars


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

rudge66 said:


> Wow... Is this an example of an adult meltdown tantrum.
> Followed up with the Get Out Of Our Sand Box support...
> 
> I simply used the photos to illustrate a particular fit
> Prairie Dog:Seat Level With Bars



Of all the burrs to get under your saddle blanket, yours is how someone sits on a bicycle.

OK.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

@ xxl 
Most peculiar Mama ...
Im just watching wheels go round..
and round.

.. whats a pie hole?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2020)

Did somebody say Pie?!!?


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

rudge66 said:


> .. whats a pie hole?


It's a chain of more than half a dozen bistros on the west coast and in Japan.

https://www.thepieholela.com/locations/

It's also a derogatory term directed to the source of infantile comments repeatedly made that have no context nor relevance to the subject at hand.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

xxl said:


> Of all the burrs to get under your saddle blanket, yours is how someone sits on a bicycle.
> 
> OK.


He does seem very OCD about it, doesn't he?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

rudge66 said:


> @ xxl
> Most peculiar Mama ...
> Im just watching wheels go round..
> and round.
> ...


If only that's all you were doing, but here's what you're doing: You're being a "piehole" (a term you'll now understand).

I really don't care why, I just wish you'd stop.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I feel like totally Zuckerberg' outa this thread...
Iv'e been kicked out of the SandBox 
All because of what? ... I had a quick of a bike , took a peek... and recognized the .... kangaroo ?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



rudge66 said:


> I feel like totally Zuckerberg' outa this thread...
> Iv'e been kicked out of the SandBox
> All because of what? ... I had a quick of a bike , took a peek... and recognized the .... kangaroo ?


No its because of your posting style and content. Maybe work on how you present your ideas, and your interactions will improve.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Two years into owning my Domane SL7 and this boring black thing is still bothering me.  Being obsessed with the "purple flip" color that the SL5 came in, which I think is the color of the "TREK" logo on my bike's downtube, I came-up with the idea of ordering a purple flip "brow cover". Unfortunately, this color isn't available via Trek's website, but I've got connections. 

Long-story-short... I love my new brow cover! I think it adds a tasteful bit of color to the bike w/o looking like I was trying too hard.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Two years into owning my Domane SL7 and this boring black thing is still bothering me.  Being obsessed with the "purple flip" color that the SL5 came in, which I think is the color of the "TREK" logo on my bike's downtube, I came-up with the idea of ordering a purple flip "brow cover". Unfortunately, this color isn't available via Trek's website, but I've got connections.
> 
> Long-story-short... I love my new brow cover! I think it adds a tasteful bit of color to the bike w/o looking like I was trying too hard.
> 
> View attachment 483304


Absolutely LOVE it!!!!! Nice little pop, just right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

A friend had an older all stealth black bike (literally BoB) he was commuting on.

I had torn it down for him to clean it up and upgrade some components. He asked if there was anything I could do to add some bright/flouro colors to make it a little more visible. 

I just ordered some 3M vinyl from Amazon and made some angled stripes about 5" wide across both fork blades, and a few on the downtube and seat stays. 

Initially we went with flouro orange, but in this situation when the orange starts to fade or look grungy, you could easily replace it with something different (pink, green, red, light blue, etc..) and freshen up the look a bit.

I don't have pictures to share, but he was happy with it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I had a full set of very OEM-looking decals made for a vintage frame by a local sign shop (the kind of place that does logos and stenciling for commercial vehicles and fancy customizing for cars, etc.) My first thought in reading the thread was to bring the frame into one of those shops and just have them copy the original badging with the same in whatever color one would want, and maybe add some additional accents. The material they use is very OEM-ish, comparable to the frames that do use thin surface decals.


----------

